# AlpineZone Summit 4.0 - February 8th - 10th, 2013 at Sugarloaf Mountain



## Nick (Nov 1, 2012)

*Updated Information on 11/1/2012
*
Please CLICK HERE to view the official press release

*TO REGISTER FOR THE EVENT, PLEASEPOST IN THE OFFICIAL ROSTER THREAD (Note, you must have 5 posts to view this thread!)

AlpineZone Summit 4.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain
February 8 - 10th, 2013

Schedule of Events

Friday, February 8th
Friday Afternoon    Arrival/Check-In 

9pm-1am
**Penthouse Welcome Party – Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel*
Party in the Penthouse with Nick and Stef, AlpineZone’s owners.  Enjoy free drinks, a bubbling hot tub and a sampling of food from Sugarloaf’s newest restaurant - 45 North. 
*Saturday, February 9th
8:30am-4pm
Skiing/Riding - Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain on your own or with a guide. 

Time – TBD    
Guided Tour of Brackett Basin - Get a local’s view of the Sugarloaf’s newly expanded terrain

3:00 - 5:30pm    
The AlpineZone Après Party in the Widowmaker Lounge


AlpineZone Awards hosted by Nick and Stef (we'll do some giveaways similar to last year)
Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
Live music
Free appetizers for AZ members
Sunday, February 10th
7:30am    
Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.

8:30am    
Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers

Skiing / riding all day!

Ski & Stay Packages

These are some killer packages.  Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $135 per person for the weekend!

Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

Condominiums - $135 per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $170 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $250 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)

All packages include:

2 nights lodging
Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
90-minute Perfect Turn Ski or Snowboard Clinic
Access to the AZ Summit 4.0 Perks
Friday Penthouse Party
Saturday Apres Party
Sunday First Tracks (first 75 people at the Saturday Apres Party)

Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility
 
*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra.*


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Woo! In! Always a great weekend.


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm really excited; and in particular I'm stoked that we are going to try it out a little earlier in the season. Last year was still a blast; but the snow conditions (across the Northeast) left something to be desired. It was actually incredible what Sugarloaf did with what they had. 

A February trip should be a little more predictable snow conditions wise, but the flipside is it will be a little colder as it is still earlier in the season. But hell; that's what neckwarmers are for 

It's gonna be awesome this year. I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2012)

Penthouse party? How big is this penthouse?


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2012)

I asked the same question, and Ethan and Brad assure me we can fit at least 30 ppl in it.

Yes, kids are welcome to anyone who asks as well, I'll be bringing along my wife and my (at that point) 8 month old son.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 1, 2012)

best news I've read today! February!!! I was going to miss it this year if it was late March/April --  wahoo!!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in.

Looking forward to the penthouse hot tub.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 1, 2012)

Schedule conflict: Have a blast gals and guys!  I'll truly miss this trip as it was awesome last year!


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Schedule conflict: Have a blast gals and guys!  I'll truly miss this trip as it was awesome last year!



Aww no 

Well, hopefully something changes, and you can make it!


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Looking forward to the penthouse hot tub.



Nice!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Schedule conflict: Have a blast gals and guys!  I'll truly miss this trip as it was awesome last year!



Boo.


----------



## Angus (Nov 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> it will be a little colder as it is still earlier in the season



just a bit!!!

just took a look and it looks like Brackett Basin opened the third week of january in 2011 and they were able to get it opened by third week of february last year even with our crappy winter. 

should be a good time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 2, 2012)

February?  Awesome.  No HS lax in Feb. so this is a possibility after all these years.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a blast the past 2 yrs but alas will not be able to make it this year as my son is due the Saturday of the summitt!
Next yr though for sure! Maybe push little man in a sled up and down the Birches trail!


----------



## darent (Nov 5, 2012)

janski and I are at SR 3rd to the 8th on the island ski trip. good timing, I will see if she wants to scoot up to the loaf to close out the weekend


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2012)

^No surfboards in the hot tub


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2012)

PS if you guys want to see how much fun we had last year we can revisit the trip report 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...one-Summit-3-0-at-Sugarloaf-Mountain-3-30-4-1


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm may venture up to this one. Does anyone know if Sugarloaf owns a mono-ski that they rent out?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2012)

Got some bad news for you all, I may actually be able to make this one.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Got some bad news for you all, I may actually be able to make this one.



I'm out 

jk


----------



## KTammaro (Nov 7, 2012)

So excited for summit weekend, 3rd year = best year


----------



## LissKB (Nov 7, 2012)

First timer for the summit weekend, looking forward to it!


----------



## WDFerguson (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya girl. First year!


----------



## frannyShortell (Nov 7, 2012)

WDFerguson said:


> Ya girl. First year!



Ya shortells first year too. note my username!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm out
> 
> jk



My birthday on the 9th, you can throw me a party!


----------



## amyblin (Nov 7, 2012)

*First timer*



LissKB said:


> First timer for the summit weekend, looking forward to it!



 my first timer too... so fun can't wait!


----------



## libbybak (Nov 7, 2012)

My first time as well! Maybe I'll see you all there


----------



## daved1214 (Nov 7, 2012)

I may or may not be going


----------



## daved1214 (Nov 7, 2012)

KTammaro said:


> So excited for summit weekend, 3rd year = best year



With all us first year's going it's obv going to be best year.


----------



## LissKB (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting you all! :dunce:


----------



## WDFerguson (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh ya, LissKB?


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess all you newbies better talk it up some more to get to 5:flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2012)

daved1214 said:


> I may or may not be going



Same here!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2012)

I had knee and shoulder surgery over the summer after crashing in the bumps at Sugarloaf last spring. I'll plan on meeting up with the bunch of you during the summit. I'm a pass holder there and have a ski cottage about 40 minutes away.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Guess all you newbies better talk it up some more to get to 5:flame:



:uzi:


----------



## bnc7221 (Nov 7, 2012)

lisskb said:


> looking forward to meeting you all! :dunce:



a/s/l?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2012)

Gonna be a lot of spammers at this year's event?


----------



## Cheese (Nov 7, 2012)

TeleGrrrl said:


> I had knee and shoulder surgery over the summer after crashing in the bumps at Sugarloaf last spring.



There were bumps last year?


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

bnc7221 said:


> a/s/l?



Lol .... memories of AOL chatrooms

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am considering this trip, although there are some caveats:
a. I don't really know any of you
b. I have never been to the 'loaf
c. I snowboard more than I ski

Convince me, are these pros or cons?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> I am considering this trip, although there are some caveats:
> a. I don't really know any of you
> b. I have never been to the 'loaf
> c. I snowboard more than I ski
> ...



I'm sure you will meet great people if you go, and skiing or snowboarding how you get down doesn't matter, just that you enjoy riding snow.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> I am considering this trip, although there are some caveats:
> a. I don't really know any of you
> b. I have never been to the 'loaf
> c. I snowboard more than I ski
> ...



a. I only met most everyone last year for the first time. It's a friendly group. Could always get together ahead of the summit to meet some folks first  Pro tip: get some of your friends who ski to join AZ and come with you 

b. Then you are missing out. It's a fantastic mountain, and this year with the summit being a little earlier in the year, the opportunity for good snow conditions is improved over our usual late season romp (although last year was kind of an anomoly weather-wise)

c. Totally cool. There are a couple snowboarders, a couple tele folks. As long as you like the snow  

We don't ski as a group during the day, unless you want to, entirely up to you. Last year we had I think just under 50 people in attendance and I only skied with probably 20 - 30 of them over the course of the weekend. 

Hope you attend!


----------



## darent (Nov 11, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> I am considering this trip, although there are some caveats:
> a. I don't really know any of you
> b. I have never been to the 'loaf
> c. I snowboard more than I ski
> ...



a.and you won't unless you come. nobody I know in this group bites, so come on up!!
b. what a loss, great mountain, friendly staff, and some down home folks who ski  there
c.some of my best friends snowboard and we go down the mountain together and have a great time, also people in this group do snowboard so you can hookup and ravage the mountain together along with some dirtbag skiers


----------



## asrk (Nov 12, 2012)

pumped.  hope there's some nice, fresh snow come February!


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2012)

^Welcome!


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2012)

PS, invite your friends to go as well, you just gotta get them to join AZ and become a part of our little community here


----------



## asrk (Nov 12, 2012)

definitely!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 16, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> I am considering this trip, although there are some caveats:
> a. I don't really know any of you
> b. I have never been to the 'loaf
> c. I snowboard more than I ski
> ...



What Nick and Scotty have said. You won't get to know any of us by posting to a board.  It's a friendly group and there are some great skiers/ boarders on here. You will love Sugarloaf, it has something for everyone. And, if it turns out that we get shafted on snow, there is always the Bag / Widowmaker. The Bag burger alone is worth the drive.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 16, 2012)

anybody coming from jersey? id rather not travel alone but im not missing it this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> anybody coming from jersey? id rather not travel alone but im not missing it this year.



Not to mention, it's about 18 hours of driving and $180 in gas from central New Jersey.  Nine hours of (personal) driving and $90 sounds better, lol.


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi AZ! I just joined and am very interested in this weekend.  Do we need to register by a certain day, or is it just until it fills up?  I'm waiting to try to convince some friends to come up also.


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2012)

aeglazier said:


> Hi AZ! I just joined and am very interested in this weekend.  Do we need to register by a certain day, or is it just until it fills up?  I'm waiting to try to convince some friends to come up also.



Hi Aeglazier! Welcome to the forum. I think you have time to book, but we recommend getting in early to lock in. hope you can join us! 

Where are you coming from?


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hi Aeglazier! Welcome to the forum. I think you have time to book, but we recommend getting in early to lock in. hope you can join us!
> 
> Where are you coming from?



I'm coming from the Boston area and have 5 or so friends interested as well.  Do we all need to join AZ and post 5 times before getting onto the registration page? I'm a little confused about how to book.  I'm really pumped about it!


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2012)

aeglazier said:


> I'm coming from the Boston area and have 5 or so friends interested as well.  Do we all need to join AZ and post 5 times before getting onto the registration page? I'm a little confused about how to book.  I'm really pumped about it!



Correct ... And hopefully you guys stay and become a part of our community!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Correct ... And hopefully you guys stay and become a part of our community!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Okay but if I buy the hotel room and my skiing friend also comes to help split the cost of the hotel do they have to be a member?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2012)

If he wants lift tickets, the free appetizers and drinks and first tracks then yes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> If he wants lift tickets, the free appetizers and drinks and first tracks then yes.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Okay.


----------



## HilaryA (Nov 23, 2012)

So excited for that weekend!!


----------



## tomcat (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it possible to get in on the skiing at a discount and other perks without staying in resort lodging or is it a package deal only?  I have access to free stay at friends in area so wouldn't necessarily need a room.


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

Im In!


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

This trip sounds awesome!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome Petow and thvu27! Glad you can join us. Don't forget to post in the official registration thread! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2012)

tomcat said:


> Is it possible to get in on the skiing at a discount and other perks without staying in resort lodging or is it a package deal only?  I have access to free stay at friends in area so wouldn't necessarily need a room.



I'm not sure.... I don't think so, but you can call Sugarloaf's reservation line and ask. Maybe they can work something out for you.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2012)

Great planning Nick.  I'll catch up with some portion of the gang on one or more of those days.  Great time of season, lower temps = dryer snow.   It's also a good time to keep one eye on the conditions/snowcover @Saddleback if one decides to.


----------



## soozilah (Nov 27, 2012)

it will be my first east coast skiing in about 20 years - looking forward to it and bring on the cold!


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 29, 2012)

if i cant find a person to room with then im screwed... by myself would cost $315 and with two people it is $330 total .. no good .. anybody looking for a roomate lol


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 29, 2012)

this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?



Nope

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aeglazier (Nov 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hi Aeglazier! Welcome to the forum. I think you have time to book, but we recommend getting in early to lock in. hope you can join us!
> 
> Where are you coming from?



I'm coming from the Boston area.  When do we pay for this big adventure?  Also, how many people is "maximum occupancy?" I have a few friends interested in coming and hope they'll get on the ball soon to all be together but am a little worried about that and not filling our room.

Thanks!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Dec 4, 2012)

One more post and I'm in. I can't wait to see Sugarloaf with more trails open. We were up there the same time as the last trip.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

Georgia Peach said:


> We were up there the same time as the last trip.



Ninja skiers spying on AZers?  Interesting ...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Ninja skiers spying on AZers?  Interesting ...



HaHa no. A ski shop put on a trip that just happened to be at the same time. If I was spying though I'm sure I would have seen some interesting things. :lol:


----------



## LissKB (Dec 4, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?



I've never been on this trip but I don't see how you wouldn't fit in with that gem. Maybe throw a turtleneck underneath for good measure?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

LissKB said:


> I've never been on this trip but I don't see how you wouldn't fit in with that gem. Maybe throw a turtleneck underneath for good measure?



The sweater is the "credential" Nick talks about, make sure when you reply in the thread you put what size you want.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?



LOL...we'll have to kill you if you show up wearing that. But that would be an instant winner in any ugly sweater contest.


----------



## Nick (Dec 4, 2012)

I have some lederhosen at home


----------



## libbybak (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The sweater is the "credential" Nick talks about, make sure when you reply in the thread you put what size you want.


I can't quite tell if the vest is originally intended for a man or a woman so... I'll go with a men's small or a ladies medium. Thanks!


----------



## LissKB (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The sweater is the "credential" Nick talks about, make sure when you reply in the thread you put what size you want.



100% cotton?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2012)

LissKB said:


> 100% cotton?



Polyester would be more appropriate!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe that's a sheer sweater with a Poinsettia bra showing through ...


----------



## dmess (Dec 5, 2012)

can't wait


----------



## SMangino (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if Sugarloaf has an adaptive ski program?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2012)

SMangino said:


> Does anyone know if Sugarloaf has an adaptive ski program?



https://www.sugarloaf.com/skischool/mhs.html


----------



## SMangino (Dec 6, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> https://www.sugarloaf.com/skischool/mhs.html




Thanks for the link! I was having a hard time finding it. Ive never skied in maine so I don't know how their adaptive program works.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2012)

Just booked a condo, rather condos and bringing 15-16 folks with me.


----------



## rowdymainstay (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this trip, I love sugarloaf.  This will be my first alpine zone summit, what am I in for?


----------



## Rourket (Dec 11, 2012)

*Another 1st timer*

First timer as well.  Looking forward to it Jens.

Hope there are other knuckle-draggers going.

I WILL be bringing Rum & Moxie for any to try.

-T


----------



## Rourket (Dec 11, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?



Nope... but you could place in any ugly sweater contest


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

It' going to be a great weekend, lets hope for some great snow!


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

The long drive is going to be worth it!


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

Im in!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## amyblin (Dec 12, 2012)

*sailor xmas lederhosen*



libbybak said:


> I can't quite tell if the vest is originally intended for a man or a woman so... I'll go with a men's small or a ladies medium. Thanks!



libbybak....it seems lederhosen are appropriate as well...aren't those your specialty?? add the sailor sweater vest and you will fit right in!


----------



## frapcap (Dec 14, 2012)

I could've sworn that I replied to this thread, but count me in- work pending.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 14, 2012)

Before anyone starts looking for roommates you should really read this thread first. uke: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?108799-Do-You-Pee-in-the-Shower  :grin:


----------



## KTammaro (Dec 17, 2012)

snow snow snow in the forecast


----------



## KTammaro (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## libbybak (Dec 17, 2012)

*Back-up Plan*

At least if there's no snow, there's always:beer:





KTammaro said:


>


----------



## kingslug (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds interesting, its a week after I get back from Whistler..might be broke by then but I'll keep it in mind...for those not wanting to make such a long drive airfare is cheap as well as a car rental...anyone looking to share a room post up, its a lot cheaper that way...


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2012)

Gonna be EPIC this year! This is a picture Sugarloaf posted on their facebook wall today!


----------



## justjen (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got on forum for first time in months, and I'm psyched to see the Summit is in Feb. Been preoccupied, as I just had twins 5 weeks ago.  Don't expect to get much skiing in this year (which means it will be a season for the ages), but I hope to make it to the 'Loaf with y'all!  Will call re reservations tomorrow.

Had a blast at my first Summit last year.  Newbies, you will love it!


----------



## VDK 01 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Vermont Snow!*



Mitchdog8 said:


> Woo! In! Always a great weekend.



Finally, a good snow storm for vt, at least a foot, Big Brom is going to be bombing


----------



## mjg (Dec 29, 2012)

More snow on the way!


----------



## BoarderPatrol (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't wait, maybe this will be the year wee get a good dump before and during
Think SNOW!!!


----------



## jejeskier (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't wait! Going with other family members.  Been to The Loaf  a few times but never had great conditions.  Hoping this will be the year!!!


----------



## s-rod (Jan 1, 2013)

This is gonna be awesome! Looking forward to another epic AlpineZone weekend at the Loaf!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 2, 2013)

See you there! Pretty excited. Love the loaf.


----------



## soozilah (Jan 2, 2013)

ready to order my new skis just in time for this trip.  i'm an intermediate skier so anyone who prefers the blue runs i'd love some company!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow that's a helluva package deal. Would be great to meet many of you folks and finally ski the Loaf.

When is the deadline for registration? I am unable to plan things too far in advance at the moment but could probably know for sure in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2013)

You are good up until a few days before. Hope you make it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Wow that's a helluva package deal. Would be great to meet many of you folks and finally ski the Loaf.
> 
> When is the deadline for registration? I am unable to plan things too far in advance at the moment but could probably know for sure in a couple weeks.



There's usually a few people looking to fill up a Condo close to the end or see if you can get 3 more buds to get together on it with you.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd really love to go to this, but cant justify the nearly $200 roundtrip gas (it kindof eats away substantially at the entire AlpineZone savings). Is there by any chance a caravan departing from the central New Jersey or Manhattan region? 

  If not, I shall await the day AZ has a meetup at Plattekill (wet dream), Whiteface (dream) or Jay Peak (uber-dream world).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd really love to go to this, but cant justify the nearly $200 roundtrip gas (it kindof eats away substantially at the entire AlpineZone savings). Is there by any chance a caravan departing from the central New Jersey or Manhattan region?
> 
> If not, I shall await the day AZ has a meetup at Plattekill (wet dream), Whiteface (dream) or Jay Peak (uber-dream world).



The only downfall to the Summit being at Sugarloaf is that it's definitely a haul for those not in the Boston area.  Heck, it's even a haul from Boston by many people's standards.

That said, it's really the perfect set up for such an event due to it's village.  It's pretty sweet to just get there and park the car for the weekend and have everything be in walking distance from your lodging.  Pretty good entertainment and dining options at night as well.  

While not a "Summit" so to speak, many other ski areas have had AZ meet ups in the past with 10 or more members planning a get together.  

I'd be down for a Whiteface AZ meet up, but I'm not sure what kind of group deal would be possible given the mountain doesn't have lodging.  I'm sure some Lake Placid lodging properties have ski and stay packages, but being a separate business from the ski area, I doubt any of them could be so aggressive with offering a great value as Sugarloaf has for now 4 years in a row.  

Jay might be a great option for a Summit someday.  Though Jay is still quite a hall from the NYC area, though the non-skiing set up isn't as good as Sugarloaf.  Really the only place I can think of within easy reach of Manhattan that has a similar set up to Sugarloaf is Stratton.  Unfortunately, Stratton doesn't offer the ski experience that many AZ members would be looking for.  

Anyways, hope you find a way to make it.  It's a great weekend and Sugarloaf is one of the most amazing mountains in the East.  It's an eastern skiing experience folks from NY/NJ really should seek out at least every few years.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2013)

If someone is thinking about not coming to the Summit b/c they are from NY or have some distance to drive, send me a PM, I might be able to offer you something.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 6, 2013)

+1 for running it at Jay. Even if you go with them or Sunday River, there's buses that run to these resorts all the time (especially Sunday River). Even though I am from the Boston area, Sugarloaf is out of the question for me. I would be much more likely to go if it would be at Sunday River or Jay. Sunday River tickets and lodging is a little bit more expensive, but worthwhile for the larger crowd and more energy you'd bring to the event; and for those who only want to come up for the day, that's an option too via BSSC, Nacski, etc.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2013)

^What makes Jay in for you but Sugarloaf out, coming from Boston?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm lazy and don't want to comb through a few hundred posts, so I'll ask my question here.

For someone to get the AlpineZone First Tracks and Apres specials, does only one person in the group need to be registered, or everybody in the group?

If I come up with my wife, and we're splitting a hotel room, does she need to "register" and post in the thread?


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'm lazy and don't want to comb through a few hundred posts, so I'll ask my question here.
> 
> For someone to get the AlpineZone First Tracks and Apres specials, does only one person in the group need to be registered, or everybody in the group?
> 
> If I come up with my wife, and we're splitting a hotel room, does she need to "register" and post in the thread?



Yes ... the apres and first tracks tickets are generated from the official roster list. One exception is kids who can't setup an online acct.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone else planning on hitting Saddleback on Fri?


----------



## darent (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> ^What makes Jay in for you but Sugarloaf out, coming from Boston?



wondering the same thing??? not much difference driving wise coming from cape cod


----------



## vdubbin (Jan 7, 2013)

Worth the trip. my 2cents...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

As much as I want I can not afford the trip this year.:-(


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 8, 2013)

Sugarloaf is out but I would consider Jay b/c buses go there. It's not every weekend though. As I'm alone or with one other person many times, it is just a much more economical way for me to go. 435 miles is 20 gallons of gasoline. Add $10 or so more to that and I get the first lift ticket as well as transit covered. Sure, I may need to be in Woburn at 5 am to catch it though. But according to Google maps, the drive to Sugarloaf is still 1/2 hour longer. Still, it could be a nice day if Nacski can get one of their 5 am buses up there; I'd bet they could sell out the bus if they run a day trip to Sugarloaf.


----------



## nvuono (Jan 8, 2013)

Live music provided by AZ forum members or is that contracted out? =)


----------



## Bom (Jan 8, 2013)

Up in this


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't forget guys - you need to post in this thread --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...t-4-0-Registration-Thread&p=732522#post732522 to qualify for the giveaways, the first-tracks passes, and other freebies 

So 

1) Make sure you have 5 posts minimum 
2) Call Sugarloaf at the number in the original post to reserve  and 
3) Post in that thread listed here to ensure your name is "on the list" for the giveaways and stuff.


----------



## Bom (Jan 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Gonna be EPIC this year! This is a picture Sugarloaf posted on their facebook wall today!
> 
> View attachment 7059



can't wait to ride that powder


----------



## Bom (Jan 8, 2013)

In my third post I would like to inform you all that I have bought a new snowboard last week.


----------



## Bom (Jan 8, 2013)

Bom said:


> In my third post I would like to inform you all that I have bought a new snowboard last week.


Henceforth, I would like to test it at Sugerloaf


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

ha. PS keep in mind it can take up to 30 min after your 5th post for that thread to be click-able as it checks and promotes users every 30 min. 

PS: Feel free to, you know, explore other areas of the community as well. 

What kind of snowboard did you buy? We'd love to hear about your experiences with it the Gear forum.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bom said:


> Henceforth, I would like to test it at Sugerloaf


I can't remember the last time I saw someone use "henceforth" in a forum post.  :lol:


----------



## nvuono (Jan 10, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw someone use "henceforth" in a forum post.  :lol:



I don't think I've ever seen it used properly in a forum post or comment anywhere, this latest example included.

"[From now on] I would like to test it at [specific place]"

That seems to indicate they are committing to some sort of continuing testing program at Sugarloaf.

I also just purchased a new board and I hope to make it up to Sugarloaf to test it out--henceforth, that would be the perfect time to thank me for my grammatical nitpicking!


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw someone use "henceforth" in a forum post.  :lol:


   I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Kmoc3 (Jan 11, 2013)

This will be my first time skiing Sugarloaf - looking forward to it


----------



## tbaz (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in, Tim Barry.


----------



## Bom (Jan 14, 2013)

nvuono said:


> I don't think I've ever seen it used properly in a forum post or comment anywhere, this latest example included.
> 
> "[From now on] I would like to test it at [specific place]"
> 
> ...



Thus, I should've used "hence".


----------



## bnc7221 (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone know how much rentals are?


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2013)

^ Here you go

http://www.sugarloaf.com/pricingproducts/rentals.html


----------



## bnc7221 (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks! now I just have to learn how to ski reaaaal quick


----------



## lmacdonald894 (Jan 16, 2013)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> this is my only seasonal sweater. Will I fit in?




Verrrrry late to this, but hoping you knit this gem up yourself.


----------



## lmacdonald894 (Jan 16, 2013)

bnc7221 said:


> thanks! now I just have to learn how to ski reaaaal quick




This is probably somewhere in this thread....but can someone, somewhere, somehow teach me how to ski?


----------



## bnc7221 (Jan 16, 2013)

all you need to know is french fry and pizza


----------



## bnc7221 (Jan 16, 2013)

hopefully you will do this a few times...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0syN5etaZs


----------



## lmacdonald894 (Jan 16, 2013)

There is a 100% chance of that happening. Last time I skied off the edge. I should prob just snow shoe


----------



## lmacdonald894 (Jan 16, 2013)

and by snow shoe I mean sit in the hot tub all day...


----------



## KTammaro (Jan 16, 2013)

the thaw is over, let it snow!


----------



## bnc7221 (Jan 16, 2013)

hot tubbin' all day everyday. viva la tiger face bathing suit!:flag:


----------



## lmacdonald894 (Jan 16, 2013)

gaaah, bathing suit? can I wear my wet suit...


----------



## GlassesMolasses (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh My!*



tbaz said:


> i'm in, tim barry.



gaaaaaame


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm planning on being up there Friday all day in addition to the weekend. Anyone planning on being around or interested in hitting Saddleback that day? (we did this a few years back and it was great)


----------



## Terry (Jan 19, 2013)

Wife and I are in. rooms booked for friday and sat night. Not sure where we will be skiing on friday. Maybe a Saddleback trip would be good. I will let you know.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anybody have a single spot open?  I'm clean, and mostly keep to myself.


----------



## TheNotoriousZIG (Jan 23, 2013)

Cant wait to enjoy The Loaf


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2013)

^Welcome!


----------



## TheNotoriousZIG (Jan 23, 2013)

Im in see u there


----------



## TheNotoriousZIG (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 23, 2013)

No No Notorious


----------



## Skimaine (Jan 25, 2013)

Schedule freed-up.  Count me in.


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 28, 2013)

Question about lodging. What time do we have to check out by on Suday? Are we allowed to ride and go back to our rooms and shower and clean up then leave? that would make check out 5 or 6. Maybe little later for some.


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 28, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> Question about lodging. What time do we have to check out by on Suday? Are we allowed to ride and go back to our rooms and shower and clean up then leave? that would make check out 5 or 6. Maybe little later for some.


Highly doubt any place is letting you check out at 6pm. What time would the cleaning people come in? What time would the people checking in that night be able to check in 10pm?


----------



## jbone (Jan 28, 2013)

im in!!!!!!


----------



## jbone (Jan 28, 2013)

nick big shout out man, going to be epic, no doubt about it


----------



## jbone (Jan 28, 2013)

WolfKilla's all weekend baby!!!!!!  anyone know what wolfkilla's are?????? your in the mountains you should


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thought I had worked it out but couldn't get anyone to go from the Philly area.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2013)

MidnightJester said:


> Question about lodging. What time do we have to check out by on Suday? Are we allowed to ride and go back to our rooms and shower and clean up then leave? that would make check out 5 or 6. Maybe little later for some.



Doubtfull... but you could call and ask them


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a blast everyone! I had to commit to alternate plans that weekend.

Hope to get a chance to ski with some of you soon.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 30, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Have a blast everyone! I had to commit to alternate plans that weekend.
> 
> Hope to get a chance to ski with some of you soon.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7491


Have fun in Switzerland...you lucky bastard! Doesn't look like any snow events will hit before the Summit...damn you Ullr!


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Have a blast everyone! I had to commit to alternate plans that weekend.
> 
> Hope to get a chance to ski with some of you soon.



There may be some other later-season AZ events on the table. Working on it .


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't cry, won't be able to make it this year, maybe next.


----------



## VDK 01 (Jan 31, 2013)

really looking forward to it this year, let it snow!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 31, 2013)

Where the #&$% is the snow!??!?!!


----------



## Liz St.Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the St. Bear household is going to make it!


----------



## Liz St.Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Just have to get to 5 posts.


----------



## Liz St.Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Only 2 more!


----------



## Liz St.Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Now we just need to pray for snow.


----------



## Liz St.Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

That should do it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2013)

ONE WEEK to go!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 1, 2013)

Do we have a roll call going? Would be great to see who'll be up at the Loaf.


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2013)

From the official thread 

We have 96 folks on the list! 


Nickreeferwa-loafScottyrocojerrygmcunniJimG.Ski StefTerrythoran1981BackLoafRiverfrapcapMitchdog8castleman003mriceymandarentbruno1pshydriadmakimonovdk03HilaryAtomcatKD7000thvu27Petowmikiecunningham86bigbogaeglazierDoubleEjectsoozilahjustaddwaterBene288snowsparklesaaronbrucatsup948andyzeedmessSManginokabacrunchGeorgia PeachbcaseyHJLynndlo55RourketLissKBjonlobellMildcatamyblinlibbybaktiger5236skimomskiNEwhereBoarderPatrolvdk02brams-rodOysterRiver ColinDubldSt. BearjejeskierWally BrownarockBm0136nvuonoJonDSteve MachCornheadTDogOpenwaterswimmerDmiller27LazerJonpobrienKmoc3MidnightJesteranaisfkyletbazBomSunder->TwisterKristenGlassesMolassesMpdsnowmanbvibertMandoo1972Tamyleammonetricerocketlizziev3EriksackSkimaineaveryProlifiousjamcruiseVTamazaherimaroarkLiz St.Bear


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, Nick. I'm in. Can't wait to ski with you again.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2013)

Also, I'd like to put in a request to be called Adam please.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Also, I'd like to put in a request to be called Adam please.



Screen names only Mr. St Bear!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Screen names only Mr. St Bear!



If you want to go that route, please avoid talking to me then and we'll only communicate through the mobile app.


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Screen names only Mr. St Bear!



Are you blowing us off? (again?)


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

Let's hope its like this all season!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Are you blowing us off? (again?)



I don't even ski.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2013)

This week has some potential for snow up in western Maine.  Clipper might bring something Friday night, im not expecting anything though the way this winter has been going so far. Come on!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> From the official thread
> 
> We have 96 folks on the list!
> 
> ...


97 I did not post in the official thread


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

It will be awesome.


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

Really!


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

Youhou!


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

See you ther!


----------



## PMAN1979 (Feb 4, 2013)

Doesnt work


----------



## daved1214 (Feb 4, 2013)

can't wait.. only a few more days


----------



## daved1214 (Feb 4, 2013)

5 to be exact


----------



## daved1214 (Feb 4, 2013)

can't wait to see everybody there!


----------



## scottroden (Feb 4, 2013)

whats the weather looking like?


----------



## dms63 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like it is going to warm up.  Teens on Saturday - twenties on Sunday.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2013)

Snow Friday possible still .. fingers crossed


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Snow Friday possible still .. fingers crossed



You guys may seriously luck out.   The models have that storm in such a way that ME would be the big winner Friday into Saturday if they're right.


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like chance of snow showers tomorrow night and Friday. come on snow!


----------



## Shreddingthephysicsquad (Feb 5, 2013)

this is sick! Never skied in Maine before!


----------



## DiggerOC (Feb 5, 2013)

Just took the day off to go up early on Friday - Looking forward to it!


----------



## marcy32 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait for this weekend, come on snow !!!!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2013)

Make sure you guys post in the official thread ... check the first post


----------



## Shreddingthephysicsquad (Feb 6, 2013)

*Driving Friday night*

The drive up from Boston Friday looks like if might be a fun one!


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

^That's a good point. Make sure you guys plan for the drive! I would take Friday off, if you can :lol:


----------



## WDFerguson (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## WDFerguson (Feb 6, 2013)

What's the forecast
 look like for this weekend?


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Look at the potential of these 2 storms to collide and make babies all over the Northeast. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/Sugarloaf+ME+436:11:US

Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like it could be awesome! 

I booked the last room in the condo and am on a waiting list for the 2 person bunks. 
Its filled up. See ya'll Friday!


----------



## jbone (Feb 6, 2013)

2' of fresh in mass, thank god ill be in maine !!!!!


----------



## jbone (Feb 6, 2013)

hey Nick, i have been trying to register to the official thread and it is telling me i do not have permission. lil help?


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

You need five posts and then it can take up to an hour for you to see the thread


----------



## Ski Man (Feb 6, 2013)

suppose sugarloaf offer is full yet?


----------



## Ski Man (Feb 6, 2013)

working on my 5 posts


----------



## Ski Man (Feb 6, 2013)

sounds like condos are full


----------



## Shreddingthephysicsquad (Feb 7, 2013)

Better get on the road early!


----------



## Kristen (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought I posted already but I can't find it. In any case, I'm in.


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Cant wait!


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Crazy fun


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots Of snow


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes!!!


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

See you there!


----------



## WDFerguson (Feb 7, 2013)

No more praying for snow! We have enough ..


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Leaving from Boston tomorrow early morning. Should be fine.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2013)

Safe driving to you all and have fun! Saturday will be epic. However, prepare for windholds too. There's a downside to this storm and the Loaf is prone to this.


----------



## Shreddingthephysicsquad (Feb 7, 2013)

Pumped to ride the cherry cherry pow pow!


----------



## thoran1981 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is last minute, but I've very recently (i.e. yesterday) had two guys bail on us for the summit.  If anybody out there is seeing the forecast for the first time today, deciding they do in fact want to go play in the deep fresh powder, and need a place to stay - we have three spots in a 12 person condo open.  Price per person is variable depending on how many people stay, but it will be $1550 divided by the number of folks splitting the cost.  We already have 9 in the condo, so the per person cost for anybody new would be a max of 155 (1550 / 10).  That cost would cover the standard two nights lodging and a Saturday lift ticket.  The condo is filled with 8 guys in our early 30's and one women (my wife) who is not skiing but will be in town all weekend.  The vibe will likely be a 'guys weekend' type of setting - drinking some beers and eating some meat in the evenings, ripping down the slopes during the day.

I'm only a very casual lurker on here and I have to work all day today and tomorrow, so if you're interested then your best bet is probably to either e-mail me timothy.horan@gmail.com or call my cell 603-496-7024.  Hope everybody is looking forward to this weekend - I can't wait to hit the road tomorrow!!

Tim


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Safe driving to you all and have fun! Saturday will be epic. However, prepare for windholds too. There's a downside to this storm and the Loaf is prone to this.



Atta boy snowmonster, take the wind out of their sails for us not going!


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Safe driving to you all and have fun! Saturday will be epic. However, prepare for windholds too. There's a downside to this storm and the Loaf is prone to this.



Ugh. Debbie downer.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 7, 2013)

The snow ratios from this storm are unreal.  20 to 1!  I'll go 12 plus at the base and 18 above 3000'.  Going to be fluffy and blowing around everywhere.  I think NOAA is going a bit low.


----------



## loafasaur (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys are pre-positioned to grab the goods. The ropes will be dropping in Brackett, done deal. 

Wind? Bah. That's what #3 T is for. Couple tips: 1. When riding single, tell the liftie you want it in front, then twist and stick it betweenst yer legs and ride like a poma. Much easier. Not recommended on one plank though. 2. The "original" crosscut towards points east/Brackett from the Tbar is a very short climb through the new wind fence and then a traverse. Look for some tracks. It saves having to de-ski and schlep up to the crosscut at the top of the chair, although that's more likely to have seen a groomer. The "original" is an ol' time goat path. The crosscut from the chair loses elevation and they join at the near side of White Nitro. Then it's on to the top of King Pine and Brackett.

Get after it!


----------



## WDFerguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Works closed! Leaving Friday am ... windhole? Sounds tres terrible!


----------



## DJglades (Feb 7, 2013)

12"-24" of fresh POW!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> Ugh. Debbie downer.



Sorry to bring that up. Which is why I said, be prepared. If you have skins, you may want to bring them just in case and familiarize yourself with the Loaf's skinning policy:

http://www.sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/UphillPolicy.html

If it's any consolation, I'm worried about this too and I may be driving up in the teeth of the storm just to have the pleasure of maybe skinning the hill. See y'all!


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry, can't make it... Plans went sideways for the summit.. Wish you guys well and lots of snow...


----------



## WDFerguson (Feb 8, 2013)

En route!


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

this is awesome!


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

soo much snow!


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

me too! drive safe!


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

i think there are still condos if not roomas are 200/night


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

if the mountain's on wind hold saddleback is sometimes an option though a windy one.. it's close and a beautiful drive.


----------



## Terry (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry had to bail. Got 7 inches here already that skied awesome all day. The wind worried me and the Peak never has wind holds. Will hit Shawnee Peak for some epic snow this weekend and stay close to home as well. Hope to meet up with you guys some other time!


----------



## snowstar1313 (Feb 8, 2013)

hey so i am coming at this a little late in the game i have posted my five posts and need to register but am a little lost i have friends  up there that are already on the list..how do i get in on this?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 8, 2013)

So I'll be lurking around Sugarloaf on Sunday, but I will be with some friends and family so I probably won't be able say hello to fellow AZr's. If it was just me, I would come up tomorrow and hope for a t-bar/SuperQuad powder day and seek everyone out to say hello, but that is not the case.


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep an eye out for AZ stickers on helmets and skis!


----------



## octopus (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there some sort of meet and greet tonight? I'm here and didn't receive anything special from the front desk. Is all the info in the first post?


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 8, 2013)

Are there credentials for access to the après party on Saturday?


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, just your forum name


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 11, 2013)

Anybody who missed this trip definitely blew it, and first tracks Sunday was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

^Nice meeting you this weekend! It was a great time!

Some pics, all from Sunday because Saturday was too damn cold / windy to break out the camera, although I do have gopro footage. 






Ski Stef and vdk03





Welcome party. It was PACKED! 





bvibert quote: "Shots are my favorite"





vdk03's brother. He was out of commission Sunday morning. Partied hard!





Heading up for first tracks





View from the Superquad unloading station





View up to the snowfields





Sunday was a crystal clear morning





Just awesome conditions, soft snow





bvibert in brackett basin





The cruise out of brackett





Skyline





allskiing under Skyline





bvibert coming down Spillway





Gondola line, maybe?





small stump hop in Brackett





Freshies in Brackett with the Loaf in the background

More pics are also up on the AlpineZone Instagram page that I took from my phone

http://instagram.com/alpinezn


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations on a very succesful summit, Nick! You even got a mention on boston.com on Friday. Nice!

Envious of you guys who made it.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you guys again for putting this event on! We had an excellent time as usual!


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice meeting you to Nick. What are the chances we can do that again for Reggae Fest?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

More pics and reports here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/118604-Sugarloaf-AlpineZone-Summit-4-0


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

conwayeast said:


> Nice meeting you to Nick. What are the chances we can do that again for Reggae Fest?



Would be awesome but I'm betting a price like they gave to us for this summit probably won't happen on a weekend with an event like Reggaefest. 

hey, just to refresh my memory, were you the one that was at the penthouse after we rolled in later? Sorry, met so many people this weekend!


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 11, 2013)

O yeah. That was me and the rest of the crew I came up with. I know the rates may not be as good as this time around, but I'm sure they would be better than what they are offering us individually. Just throwing it out there. I'm going up anyway, just looking for deals.


----------

